# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Нрисимха-Чатурдаши

## Дмитрий Владимирович

Харе Кришна! :vanca calpa: 
Уважаемые преданные, совсем скоро день явления Господа Нрисимхи. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, рецептами Его любимых блюд.

----------

